# Weak hive needs help!



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

I don't think you will be able to do much with the nuc resources, without harming their potential.

All I can suggest is to keep the weak hive warm (insulate if possible) and fed warm syrup.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I agree with bushpilot. Before you do anything, determine why this colony is not thriving. Is there evidence of disease? What is its history?
Until you have determined there is no evidence of disease, take hygienic precautions. Tools and gloves should be sterilized. Better if you can use disposable gloves and don't allow your jacket to touch anything. Best if you inspect this hive after the rest of your hives. J


----------



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

Agree with others. Give them a tight space to give them less to guard and heat. Pollen pattie and syrup. Insulation as mentioned is a great idea. Dine in, conserve energy. In time if they have no other issues you may be able to donate a frame of brood. Not yet.


----------

